# Raja..



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm so disappointed in Raja! You know the leaque probably can't wait to suspend him for game 6. *ALL* Suns will be needed for game 6!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

yea, that was a blatant cheap shot. no denying that. If Evans though can get away with goosing, than maybe Raja will get away with this? I hope, maybe so? This sucks. It was uncalled for. Game was pretty much over too.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> yea, that was a blatant cheap shot. no denying that. If Evans though can get away with goosing, than maybe Raja will get away with this? I hope, maybe so? This sucks. It was uncalled for. Game was pretty much over too.


You're exactly right. Very much uncalled for. Maybe they'll just fine him but after seeing what Posey did to Hinrich, they'll probably suspend Bell. Hopefully they won't.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> You're exactly right. Very much uncalled for. Maybe they'll just fine him but after seeing what Posey did to Hinrich, they'll probably suspend Bell. Hopefully they won't.



yeah, cuz Posey doesn't have that much of a history like when they suspended Artest, we know his history haha. I don't think Raja has a suspension history though. I could be wrong. I guess, we'll see.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

It's a good test for Barbosa to show up. He'll get the minutes and the shots. It's his time to do something this series. We got good play from Marion, Diaw and now we need Barbosa.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phil Jackson just said he doesn't think Bell should be suspended because it was no more than a "flagrant foul". He says they want Bell there. Bell says he overreacted in the heat of the moment. Yea buddy, you sure did.


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Raja did get in Kobe's face a couple times there i think, when he knocked a 3pointer over kobe end of 2nd quarter was it? (listening on lakers radio, I'm suns fan though). Raja seemed pumped up during the game and yea, just went too far in his battle against Kobe.

Oh well, what can you do? Agreed, house and barbosa gotta try and bring some more energy

bircan


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Sedd said:


> It's a good test for Barbosa to show up. He'll get the minutes and the shots. It's his time to do something this series. We got good play from Marion, Diaw and now we need Barbosa.


And Diaw had better keep playing like the MIP! LOL! Thomas had better do his thing too because Staples will be crazy on Thursday. D*mn RAJA!! Why'd ya have to do it?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Sedd said:


> It's a good test for Barbosa to show up. He'll get the minutes and the shots. It's his time to do something this series. We got good play from Marion, Diaw and now we need Barbosa.



yeah, that is true. Maybe start Grant or Thomas and put Marion on Bryant? lol

If Bell does get suspended, I won't say it's not deserved though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Maybe it will work to our benefit? Kobe will think score because his main defender is out.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Maybe it will work to our benefit? Kobe will think score because his main defender is out.



someone likes Dr. Seuss books . A screen name with it and now you changed it to this haha.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

I found it to be a dumb move but it could have a good result in the end. It could ignite the Suns even more than this victory, and lead us roaring past the Lakers in game 6 and great momentum into game 7...but it could have disasterous results; he could get suspended and we lose game 6.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> someone likes Dr. Seuss books . A screen name with it and now you changed it to this haha.



Its because I used to play an online vid game and I went under the name Dr.Seuss.
So, everyone called me Seuss. I just thought I'd go with that name here as well.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Its because I used to play an online vid game and I went under the name Dr.Seuss.
> So, everyone called me Seuss. I just thought I'd go with that name here as well.


Ah,ok, just making an observation haha. It's cool name though. I've thought about a name change but I can never think of anything that sticks. I'm also always known as dissonance19 though so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Ah,ok, just making an observation haha. It's cool name though. I've thought about a name change but I can never think of anything that sticks. I'm also always known as dissonance19 though so.


Your name is cool. Its pretty unique as well.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Seriously, Diaw is one hell of a player. He truly is the Most Improved Player in the NBA.

This game just showed much of a flopper and how much of a cheap shot Raja Bell REALLY is. 



If that isn't a suspension, then the NBA is on crack. Ron Artest's and Posey's fouls were less harsh than that. 

However, I have to give credit for the "OTHER" Suns players. Really are remarkable players when they are running their offense.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let his sorry *** play. I want game 6 at full strength for both teams.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Seriously, Diaw is one hell of a player. He truly is the Most Improved Player in the NBA.
> 
> This game just showed much of a flopper and how much of a cheap shot Raja Bell REALLY is.
> 
> ...


Bell didn't flop. Getting an INTENTIONAL elbow to the chin doesn't make you wanna stand up straight and say "Hey that's Downy soft..." 

His foul, yeah it was intentional, but playing a cocky loud mouth like Kobe will do that to you. You get heated and give him some of his own stuff. Not right to drop to his level but hey...what can you do about the past? Besides not suspend the guy...nothing.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That was a clear flop by Bell. Did you watch the post game. Barkley pointed out the obvious. I really don't care. As I've mentioned several times, let the punk *** play.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Bell didn't flop. Getting an INTENTIONAL elbow to the chin doesn't make you wanna stand up straight and say "Hey that's Downy soft..."
> 
> His foul, yeah it was intentional, but playing a cocky loud mouth like Kobe will do that to you. You get heated and give him some of his own stuff. Not right to drop to his level but hey...what can you do about the past? Besides not suspend the guy...nothing.


You're a  **swell person**  RAJA IS THE BIGGEST FLOPPER IN THE GAME. If you  **watched carefully**  and ACTUALLY LOOKED AT THE REPLAYS...RAJA FLOPPED. Oh yeah...Kobe is posting up to this  **wonderful guy**  and he falls backward 12 feet. Oh yeah, this * *amazing person* * pretends to get elbowed on the jaw, but actually just barely got skimmed. 

Raja cost the Suns the series.


* - edit by dissonance19: I don't know what makes you or anyone think that you're allowed to personally attack someone and call them a name. you do know you can carefully construct an argument without belittling someone or disrespecting a player? There is no need for what you did, and calm down.  *


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> You're a  **swell person**  RAJA IS THE BIGGEST FLOPPER IN THE GAME. If you  **watched carefully**  and ACTUALLY LOOKED AT THE REPLAYS...RAJA FLOPPED. Oh yeah...Kobe is posting up to this  **wonderful guy**  and he falls backward 12 feet. Oh yeah, this * *amazing person* * pretends to get elbowed on the jaw, but actually just barely got skimmed.
> 
> Raja cost the Suns the series.


Look at Kobe when you look at those replays...he threw his elbow. Take off you purple and gold colored glasses and see that Raja got an intentional elbow. But of course, Kobe couldn't do anything wrong, he's "God's gift to basketball...hes the best player ever, and he is perfect and every call should go his way" And nice source for your picture..."rajagay.gif" Hmmm, that screams photoshop to me. Also, Manu Ginobili says hi when you write in Raja as the biggest flopper, Manu flops more than anyone who has ever played the game. 

Raja didn't cost the Suns the series...no way. If we lose the series, it will be due to poor play in the early games, not due to a guy venting his frustration in a un-needed way. 

And to the guy before you who said Barkley pointed out the obvious...Charles Barkley will use ANY opportunity to blast the Phoenix Suns by pointing out stuff they do that is so bad. He is such an anti-Suns person its sad. He doesn't want the Suns even close to the NBA finals, because he wants to always be remembered for being on the "best Suns team ever". Which is pretty pathetic.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> You're a  **swell person**  RAJA IS THE BIGGEST FLOPPER IN THE GAME. If you  **watched carefully**  and ACTUALLY LOOKED AT THE REPLAYS...RAJA FLOPPED. Oh yeah...Kobe is posting up to this  **wonderful guy**  and he falls backward 12 feet. Oh yeah, this * *amazing person* * pretends to get elbowed on the jaw, but actually just barely got skimmed.[/url]
> 
> Raja cost the Suns the series.


I didn't realize that Raja actually ended up UNDER the hoop after Kobe elbowed him. Thats interesting, I watched the game, could you show me a picture of that???


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Watch the ****ing replay. He jerks his head back, then decides to take a dive backwards. It was a complete and obvious flop.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Anyone got a link for the play in question?


----------



## Nash13MVP (May 2, 2006)

It was obviously stupid and un called for, I think it might of been a rush of blood to the head.

I hope he doesn't get suspended it may also make Kobe want to try and show him up and he will turn the Lakers in tho the Los angles Kobes lol.

Either way it was stupid but these things happen sadly.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't like the ending of this gif, but it's the only one I've seen.

http://www.filelodge.com/files/hdd2/11452/kobe owned2.gif

Firstly I'd like to congratulate the Suns for not giving up and making these series even more interesting. Secondly: if that's not worth at least a game of suspension, I don't know what is. That was beyond uncalled for.

peace and let the better team win the Series


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Maybe it will work to our benefit? Kobe will think score because his main defender is out.


That's exactly what I thought. We WANT Kobe to dominate the ball and score. Now that we don't have Bell, Kobe will probably want to dominate more. 

It sucks but there are positives about this. If Bell plays, Laker will find a reason to revenge. We don't want that.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

As a life long Suns fan I was very excited/happy when I saw Bell slam Kobe to the floor.

Was it smart? No.
Was it classy? No.
Was it stupid? Yes.

But did it feel so ****ing good??? Damn straight!

I'm glad we finally have a guy on our team who will sack up and knock some heads. Bell is a tough cookie and I want more guys like him on our team. I want people to be afraid of the Phoenix Suns.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Its official... according to ESPN RADIO, Bell has been suspended for game 6.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Why did Bell do this? Is he asking for a suspension? I mean, he didnt throw him to the floor on accident. He didnt try to break his fall halfway down, he continued throwing him towards the floor. What was he thinking?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

he already answered it, it was in the heat of the moment.

i dont think he's a bad guy or anything, he probably jsut got in over his head. he definitely deserves a 1 game suspension. btw, i don't think kobe's going to revert back to his old self where he takes 30 shots a game. there will be no true defender on him, but that means he'll just have a clear lane towards the basket.. so he can hit the open man.

btw, imo, it was obviously a flop by bell in the 1st half. i didnt watch much of the 2nd half, but in the first... i think phoenix got their way with the calls. a lot of ticky-tac or even no touch fouls were called on the lakers (i think odom had 3, kwame had 3, kobe had 2)... but hey, that's just the way the game is officiated.


----------



## masterchief1324 (May 1, 2006)

Sorry but I dont think you clothesline someone like that just because of the "heat of the game." I have 0 respect for Raja bell now.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

well yeah, after hearing his comments the day after... i think it was pre-meditated. or maybe he was thinking about doing it for a while, and got to a point where he actually did it. kinda messed up, but i dont want to be too judgmental. can't say that this guy is an ftard while kobe elbows mike miller an gets suspended 2 games and feel good about it.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Exactly things happen, what Raja did was wrong. But as he said he got caught up in the moment. If you havent done something stupid during a sports game when your pumped up and get angry then you must play with zero passion. Raja and Kobe both play with passion Kobe has had many incidents of elbowing people etc, it happens watch the reply again he didn't strangle him hard, he grabbed him and just pulled him down, people saying he could of broken Kobe's kneck a ****in stupid. It was a stupid move and he got suspended. As i said in another post the way Walton attacked Tim Thomas in the air at the start of game 3 was just as dengerous in my eyes, it wasnt as deliberate or as attacking as wat Raja did but still overly dengerous.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

BootyKing said:


> It was a stupid move and he got suspended. As i said in another post the way Walton attacked Tim Thomas in the air at the start of game 3 was just as dengerous in my eyes, it wasnt as deliberate or as attacking as wat Raja did but still overly dengerous.


And Tim Thomas didnt pull a clothesline on Walton didnt he?

Raja Bell tried to play mind games on Kobe eversince he was a Utah Jazz, didnt work time after time. He got owned playing it and didnt have enough to last with , now he may cost his team a key victory with his stupidity.


----------



## Mavfan04 (May 4, 2006)

*No where was he hit in the face. He was barely hit on the shoulder, but he went down grabbing his face? What faker. And there was another flop he made before this. The TNT crew pointed that one out. This fool flops too much.*


----------



## Mavfan04 (May 4, 2006)

*Here is a Larger Version (not 56k friendly)*


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Looks like a flop to me.

Too many players in the league "flop". It's getting more and more ridiculous every year.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Raja Bell is such a loser, he talks a big game but is nothing more than a Bruce Bowen-clone...I hate how all these analysts say that Kobe is scared of him just b/c Kobe didn't retaliate. That just makes Kobe smart, his team doesn't stand a chance without him but the Suns can win w/o Raja Bell. Raja Bell is a clown just jealous b/c he isn't (and never will) Kobe.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I am totally rooting for you guys in this game because I don't think it's a fair contest.

I like the underdog.

When Raja comes back for game 7, I will be rooting for the Fakers to teach Raja a lesson. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*come On, Suns!

Don't Choke Up The Big Lead!!!!!!!*


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Lets not forget phil jackson's mind games, talking to raja using an expletive word somewhere along lines of how he "(expletive) deserved it" for a foul called on him, and raja replies atfer the ejection with "that's your foul".

i don't think coaches should inappropriately direct words to opposition players, but thats in the past, and we'll see what happens in game 7 as the tension boils over in a fierce do or die battle,
unfortunately its only radio coverage for me as usual,

bircan


----------

